

Millennials' Political Views Don't Make Any Sense - Thorondor
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2014/07/millennials-economics-voting-clueless-kids-these-days/374427/?single_page=true

======
zurn
The examples don't sound like such contradictions. Foir exasmplke you can be
for social programs even if you think they are somewhat inefficient. You can
for cutting spending (eg military) while supporting infrastructure programs
too.

------
paulhauggis
"Millennials are more liberal than the rest of the country, particularly on
social issues, but they get more economically conservative when they make more
money."

This isn't just Millennials. It's everyone. Nobody cares about paying more
taxes when they don't have to pay them and reap all of the benefits.

This mindset quickly changes when you not only have to pay them, but don't
actually use them.

~~~
mkautzm
I was going to write this up as well. Also, you can probably extrapolate as
far as, 'Most people's politics don't make sense.'

The general electorate is extremely uninformed and disinterested in the
details of policy creation and enforcement. It's not a Millennials problem.
It's an everyone problem.

